# Wake the Dead! Office Haunt 2013



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been SOOO busy. Not only is it the busiest time of year for haunters like us, but it's also the busiest time of year at work. In addition, I was asked to do the Office Haunt again this year ... and it turned out great!

I brought in the coffin I built this year, and a lot of my cemetery stuff. I mixed three Scene-Setters for the walls, brought in lots of lights, had spooky music in the background, and dressed to the nines. We had snacks and candy, a raffle for Victor the Undertaker's Halloween Hot Sauce Gift Coffin, and I made scratch-off cards for instant win Halloween movies. It was a hit.

Here are a few pictures. I posted most of them in a new album I made. Take a look!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should be a horror host, Doc. You have a great look for it and you're more handsome than Svengoolie:jol:.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> You should be a horror host, Doc. You have a great look for it and you're more handsome than Svengoolie:jol:.


* blush!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> You should be a horror host, Doc. You have a great look for it and you're more handsome than Svengoolie:jol:.


You should be ashamed of yourself; flirting with Dr. Maniaco.  You have a man on this forum. lol j/k

I, on the other hand, do not. (winky, winky)

Looks like a lot of fun, Dr. Maniaco.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, CC, I was just making a factual observation as an unbiased observer

I just looked at the album photos. The office decorations were so much fun - meetings would be much more entertaining if conference rooms looked like the one you spooked up. I did, however, note that your co-workers slacked off in the costume department:jol:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Man I would love to do that at the office! awesome job!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself; flirting with Dr. Maniaco.  You have a man on this forum. lol j/k
> 
> I, on the other hand, do not. (winky, winky)


Ladies, please, please.

Seriously ... Please! Please!

Thanks all. It was fun. And this weekend, the home haunt starts going up - rain or shine.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to work in your office!! And I would dress up!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> I want to work in your office!! And I would dress up!


There's actually going to be a costume contest ON Halloween ... unfortunately, I won't be at work that day. A guy dressed up like the Wolfman delivered the flyers to everyone's cubicles. Sweeeet.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Who is that handsome guy in the top hat? Oh that's you!! 

I checked out your album. You did a nice job on the transformation making it an enjoyable time for your coworkers. I'm sure they're looking forward to it ever year.


----------

